# Bubba Ho-Tep and the Spirit Store Snafu



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Ha haha so true, I asked about the spewing fog reaper and they had no clue what I was talking about and show me a hanging ghost instead! 

Needless to say, I found it, thank goodness I did, it was the last one........thanked the girl and shown her the box. Almost the same response you got, " I did not know we have those?"


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess they need to employ more people like us! Imagine what we'd do for their profit margin!


----------

